
Cagou: XMPP based social network on its way to reach your desktop and Android - goffi
http://www.goffi.org/blog/goffi/56c67ebd-1aed-4b1b-99aa-4fe28df58b2b
======
geezerjay
What an unfortunate name. In portuguese, the word cagou means "has taken a
shit".

